# Fuel Pressure Regulator question



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

My ZX was running and stumbling. I thought I narrowed it down to the vacume hose an top of the FPR, or the FPR its self. I got up this morning, replaced the hose. Now it wont even start. Its getting gas cause you can smell it in the exhaust. And its getting spark, timing is fine too. I'm thinkin' the FPR may have decided to totally fail. I was wanting to get an adjustable FPR, but have now noticed it has a sensor on it. Will I have any trouble with an aftermarket FPR?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

and does anyone know if the stock FPRs are 1:1, or 8:1 or what?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pressure increase under boost should be a factor of 1:1. 

That sensor is the fuel temperature sensor. The ECU uses that to determine if the fuel is hot enough to cause vaporlock. 

As far as determining FPR problems, make sure it's not pushing fuel out through that vacuum line. It could be flooding out the engine in that case.


----------

